# Anyone here gotten pg with a Mirena IUD?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had my Mirena since last Feb, and everything seems fine, but I have a strange feeling that I am still fertile. Has anyone here gotten pg with a Mirena still properly in place?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Not me, but I work with at least three girls who have.

eek!


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

AAK. I hope not. I'm on the Mirena


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

No, I've never gotten pg with a Mirena IUD. I've only gotten pg with human babies.







:


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
No, I've never gotten pg with a Mirena IUD. I've only gotten pg with human babies.







:









: Thats bad Ruth.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My son's cousin did earlier this year I hear. Probably rare but still a possibility?


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

A girl in my photography class did.
She found out she was indeed pregnant with her fourth baby (they'd only planned on three lol) when she felt it moving.
Yep. Nearly four months pg before she'd had any idea.
How's that for a perfect way to totally freak yourself out??


----------



## monkeydoodle (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma* 
A girl in my photography class did.
She found out she was indeed pregnant with her fourth baby (they'd only planned on three lol) when she felt it moving.
Yep. Nearly four months pg before she'd had any idea.
How's that for a perfect way to totally freak yourself out??

Yikes


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma* 
Yep. Nearly four months pg before she'd had any idea.

That's my nightmare.

Literally.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma* 
A girl in my photography class did.
She found out she was indeed pregnant with her fourth baby (they'd only planned on three lol) when she felt it moving.
Yep. Nearly four months pg before she'd had any idea.
How's that for a perfect way to totally freak yourself out??

OMG, I'd kill for a pregnancy like that, never having morning sickness? I'll take surprise MS free pregnancy any day! (I've gotten HG every time and ended up on IV's for fluids)


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

MY SIL did, but she miscarried soon after. They said most pregnancies that occur with an IUD in place end in miscarriage.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the replies ladies. Mine is still in place, and I'm still having cycles, but I have a strange feeling, is all.


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
I've had my Mirena since last Feb, and everything seems fine, but I have a strange feeling that I am still fertile. Has anyone here gotten pg with a Mirena still properly in place?

I did in October 2006 but m/c when they removed it.


----------



## C&K'sMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a mirena for about a year when it turned sideways. If your having AF regularly you should get it checked out. That is what happened to me, I didn't have AF for about 6 mos and then all of a sudden I could predict AF the beginning of every month. After 3 mos of it, I went to the OB, they did an u/s and sure enough it was side ways. I had it removed and didn't get a new one. Luckily I was suspicious when it first started and we used back up methods. But my OB said if you are able to predict AF something is wrong. Plus check your string...is it longer? Shorter?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

No, I didn't get pg and I don't know anyone else who ever did.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I have not gotten preg- I have had it for 2 years. My sister's fell out and soon after she got preggo (but it was not in).


----------

